# My kitchen was smelling fabulous (cut pics added)



## Sibi (May 31, 2010)

I made some soaps late last night and my kitchen was smelling sooooo nice!  I love that!  My soaps are still in the logs but the colors came out nice.  Here's hoping they won't morph on me or anything!  I'll add cut pics soon......


----------



## ewenique (May 31, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## NancyRogers (May 31, 2010)

Those are so pretty!  What do they smell like?  Can't wait to see them cut.


----------



## April (May 31, 2010)

I love the VIBRANT colours.  They're popping.

I am in awe.

Warm regards,

April


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful swirls, Sibi.

What scents did you use ?


----------



## emilaid (Jun 1, 2010)

They both look great!!  Your swirls are gorgeous!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 1, 2010)

I love your use of colour Sibi and that coloured swirl is gorgeous.  :wink:


----------



## ToniD (Jun 1, 2010)

OH, YES     Great lookin swirls and the blue textured looks so nice.


----------



## Sibi (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone    The blue one is scented with aspen forest and the swirly colored one is scented with Rosemary Verbena and Patchouli.  I should be cutting them tomorrow so I'll post the cut pics then.


----------



## Sibi (Jun 3, 2010)

Here are the cut pics:











Thanks for looking


----------



## April (Jun 3, 2010)

I have soap envy.  They are so lovely.  I covet your soap. 

Best regards,


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 4, 2010)

Wowser those are beautilicious!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 5, 2010)

I love them!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW, those look so pretty!  LOVE the swirls.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 6, 2010)

very pretty!!!


----------



## honor435 (Jun 6, 2010)

nice! love that blue one.


----------



## Mackie (Jun 6, 2010)

*Love Them!*

The Purple/Blue/White is gorgeous!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow!! Those are really nice! Can I ask where you got your molds from?


----------



## Sibi (Jun 8, 2010)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Wow!! Those are really nice! Can I ask where you got your molds from?



Here's a link for you Jezzy:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=7644


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Sibi!


----------



## Petals (Jul 5, 2010)

Oooh...I really like the blue in Aspen Forest. They both look great


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 5, 2010)

Sibi they are both fabulous!  I so have swirl envy......


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow great swirls lovely soap


----------

